# Be careful what you wish for you may get it - HELP!!!!



## Unklejon (Nov 15, 2012)

Following a previous thread by mysef looking for advice on a really good monitor for use with my LR4 work I finally saved [and saved and saved] and bought a Dell Ultrasharp U2711release 13 Monitor wth its amazing 2560 x 1440 (WQHD)resolution. It arrived today and its terrible. I am not  great techie but I have it set up on DVI with my nVidia GT240 GEFORCE video card - all the latest drivers as at 18:00 today and I can read a thing on the screen. The fonts are not only super tiny but also fragmented and the colour varies letter by letter . In LR I cannot even read the menu's they are so tiny. Lots of people raved about this being a really good viable option for me - no one mentioned its unusable so I am guessing as per usual I have missed something or got the set up wrong - not that there was much set up.  Any thoughts people before I send it back as £510 is a lot of cash for something I can only use in 1080. NB  for anyone considering buying one of these note it would appear it is impossible to get support on the Dell website unless you bought the monitor from Dell it simply wont let you register your monitor ... bizzare - anyway enough of my bitching - help please......

oh of it means anything my system is  Intel i7 core process and 12 Gb RAM and 5 TB HDD Win7 pro


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 15, 2012)

I would guess the monitor is just fine, but that you need to either lower the resolution, or change your system font size.

Try this, open a photo in photoshop or whatever editor you use, see if that looks ok,
if it does, then you probably just need to change the size of your system fonts.

I could be wrong, but I think that may be the problem.
Here's a link on changing the system font size that seems to address exactly what you are asking about:
How to change with Windows 7 the font size on dialog buttons, menues, for folders, etc?


----------



## KKH (Nov 16, 2012)

The link Chris posted tells you have to adjust the size of individual things.  To change everything do this:

Right click on your desktop and choose Personalize
On the left side of the window that pops up choose Display
You will be given the options 100% (default), 125%, and 150%.  
If 150% isn't big enough choose "Set custom text size (DPI)" on the left of the screen.  You'll be able to choose from a dropdown box that goes up to 200% or use the ruler like a slider and go up as high as 500%.  

Hope this helps.

Kristin


----------



## Unklejon (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys thanks for the advisories and I have to be honest in all things system base I have been able to get a readable sized font on screen. Howver appliactions such as LR4, Office etc simply do not allow for their font sizes to be altered. This is why I am at a loss that fellow LR4 users say they havetis monitor I simply cant see [pun intended] how they can be using LR4 menus. Just ben back to company I bought it from and the sales guy was not at all surprised I wanted to return it - he says he had one and could not use it .... says it all really. Would still like to hear from a LR user who has sorted the issue out so I can find out bow . NB please excuse any spelling mistakes in this as I cannot read what I am typing. looks about font Arial 4 maximum.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 16, 2012)

That sounds really odd Unklejon, I've heard lots of other people who are pleased with it.  Maybe that company got a bad batch.

So where are you now?  You've returned it?  Back to shopping or still trying to sort this out?


----------



## Unklejon (Nov 18, 2012)

Fun Friday with a couple of techie mates working through problem. Seems the internal electronics of the U2711 are having some kind of choking effect on the signal in. Obviously we could not test like for like - given the high resolution of U2711 [monitor A] but we did use a high res monitor [Monitor B] as a base line. The U2711 has a lovely feature which tells you what resolution it is receiving. We set both screens res to 1680 x 1020 - both worked fine U2711 reported 1680 x 1020. Next we moved to 1920 x 1080 monitor B fine U2711 poor reporting only 960 x 1280 [dropped off. Next we set 2560 x 1440 max res for U2711 it reported only getting 1280 x144. Note the latter two U2711 are Landscape resolutions not widescreen, despite being set for widescreen res. We then tested outputs with new leads and also from my Laptop [could not do super hi res] but anomaly remained up to highest res we could do. Video card has all latest drivers etc. I simply could not get the U2711 to show LR4 app menu bars in any kind of readable format. I could mess about with system icons etc. and kind of get a result but at that price I want plug n play technology. So now I have the choice it costs £8 postage out and £15 returns can I afford to try another one @£23 a try knowing full well the replacement comes from same stock or do I simply can the idea and get my money back. This is the problem with internet shopping. Had I been able to actually get any sense out of the Dell support website such as the ability to register it to get some support then I would have kept it , but Dell as ever are a law unto themselves and think they are untouchable, that why my company moved away from Dell to Lenovo and we are talking a huge multinational could not get any kind of decent service out of Dell. -- Oh well rant over - getting sticky tape out for packing it up. Simple advice elsewhere is "caveat emptor" let the buyer beware. These have to work or my fellow LR4 users would not speak out in favour of them but the one I got certainly did not and I cannot afford to keep messing about with it. SAD


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2012)

Well hopefully you've saved someone else some grief Unklejon.  

Just a thought before you get the sticky tape out - you can't beg or borrow an alternative graphics card from someone, just to rule that out?  Perhaps that's sending a particular signal that the Dell is choking on?


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Nov 18, 2012)

Worth checking to see what the rules are on Distance Selling Regulations. You may be able to return the product FOC.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2007/may/15/consumernews.internetphonesbroadband

Anthony


----------



## Paul Treacher (Nov 18, 2012)

This link states that is goods are faulty then trader must pay:

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/consumer_e/consumer_different_ways_of_buying_e/consumer_buying_by_internet_mail_order_or_phone_e/consumer_cancelling_a_distance_sale_order_e/returning_goods_bought_by_distance_sale_your_responsibilities_and_costs.htm

If you really want to get in deep with the law, here's the link:

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2000/2334/contents/made


----------



## Allan Olesen (Nov 18, 2012)

Unklejon said:


> We set both screens res to 1680 x 1020 - both worked fine U2711 reported 1680 x 1020. Next we moved to 1920 x 1080 monitor B fine U2711 poor reporting only 960 x 1280 [dropped off. Next we set 2560 x 1440 max res for U2711 it reported only getting 1280 x144.


High resolutions on DVI requires a Dual Link DVI cable. A lot of cables are only Single Link.

I don't know exactly what will happen if you use a Single Link cable in a situation where the hardware expects Dual Link. But giving you the exact half horizontal resolution sounds as a very possible result.

So you have probably used a Single Link DVI cable for a monitor which requires Dual Link.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2012)

Oooooooh Allan, I'd never have thought of that.  You could be on to something there!


----------



## Unklejon (Nov 20, 2012)

I believe we used the cable that came with the monitor - so am guessing it was the right one - but thanks for the thought I will have that in mind for future reference. NB "The monitor has now left the building" -. It took me months to get up the nerve to buy it and now I will never know  - SAD :hm:


----------

